# Hublot metal bracelets



## Sandokan (Nov 3, 2011)

Does the bracelet from Classic Fusion 42mm ref.*511.NX.1170.NX *fits the models *542.ZX.1170.NX *and *542.ZX.1170.RX (both 42mm)

*And is the same bracelet on the 45mm models?

Also, if someone can explain what does the letters and numbers in ref. stand for.

Thanks.

*511.NX.1170.NX*








*
542.ZX.1170.NX







*

*542.ZX.1170.RX*


----------



## Coalguru (Sep 20, 2012)

Complete Listing of Hublot Watch Style/Reference Numbers

301.CI.1123.GR - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Black Ceramic Mat Black dial - Back rubber - alligator with red stitching.
301.CI.1130.GR.ABR10 - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Black Titanium and Ceramic Black matte dial with red markings dial - Back rubber - alligator with red stitching.
301.CI.1190.GR.ABG11 - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Black Ceramic Mat Black with green markings dial - Back rubber - alligator with green stitching.
301.CI.1770.RX - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Black Ceramic, Kevlar Black Carbonfiber dial - Rubber - Black.
301.PB.131.RX - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, 18k Rose Gold, Ceramic and Titanium Carbon Fiber dial - Rubber - Black silicon rubber with Hublot embossed.
301.PC.1007.RX - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, 18k Rose Gold Cappuccino Carbon Fiber dial - Rubber - Brown silicon rubber with Hublot embossed.
301.PE.2180.PE - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, 18k Rose Gold White dial - 18k Rose Gold.
301.PE.2180.RW - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, 18k Rose Gold White dial - Rubber - White silicon rubber with Hublot embossed.
301.PM.1780.PM - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, 18k Rose Gold and Ceramic Black Carbon Fiber dial - 18K Rose gold with ceramic inserts.
301.PM.1780.RX - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, 18k Rose Gold and Ceramic Black Carbon Fiber dial - Rubber - Black silicon rubber with Hublot embossed.
301.PX.130.RX - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, 18k Rose Gold, Ceramic and Titanium Black dial - Rubber - Black silicon rubber with Hublot embossed.
301.QX.1740.RX - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Carbon Fiber Black Carbon Fiber dial - Black rubber and Gummy alligator leather.
301.SB.131.RX - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Stainless Steel, Ceramic, Kevlar Black Carbon Fiber dial - Rubber - Black.
301.SE.230.RW.114 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, Stainless Steel White dial - Rubber - White silicon rubber with Hublot embossed.
301.SM.1770.RX - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Stainless Steel and Ceramic Black Carbon Fiber dial - Rubber - Black silicon rubber with Hublot embossed.
301.ST.5020.GR - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Stainless Steel Matt gray with satin-finish applique index markers dial - Leather - Gray.
301.SX.1170.RX - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Stainless Steel Matt black with satin-finish applique index markers dial - Rubber - Black.
301.SX.130.RX - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Stainless Steel, Kevlar Black dial - Rubber - Black.
309.CK.1140.RX - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Black Ceramic Black dial - Rubber - Black.
311.AI.1149.HR.NIE11 - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Micro-blasted Tantalum Matt black openworked skeleton with green and yellow SuperLuminova™indexes, Polished black nickel hands with yellow SuperLuminova™ dial - Alligator Gummy Leather - Black.
311.BI.1190.GR - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Cermet Skeletonized Black dial - Black Gummy Strap, Alligator leather on the outside and rubber on the inside.
311.CI.1110.CI - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Black Ceramic Black dial - Black Ceramic.
311.CI.1170.CI - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Black Ceramic Black dial - Black Ceramic.
311.CI.1170.GR - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Black Ceramic Black dial - Back rubber - alligator.
311.PX.1180.GR - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, 18K Rose Gold and Black Ceramic Black dial - Rubber - Black.
311.PX.1180.PX - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, 18K Rose Gold and Black Ceramic Black dial - 18K Rose Gold.
311.SM.1170.GR - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Stainless steel Black dial - Black rubber - alligator.
311.SM.1170.SM - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Stainless steel Black dial - Black Ceramic and stainless steel.
311.SX.1170.GR - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Stainless steel Black dial - Back rubber - alligator.
311.SX.1170.SX - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Stainless steel Black dial - Stainless Steel.
311.SX.2010.GR.GAP10 - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Stainless steel White dial - Back rubber - alligator.
312.CM.1120.RX - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Black Ceramic Black dial - Rubber - Black.
315.CI.1129.RX.AES09 - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Black Ceramic, Microblasted Matte Black microblasted with yellow luminova dial - Rubber - Black, green & yellow AYRTON SENNA stamp.
318.CI.1123.GR.FLM11 - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Microblasted Black Ceramic, Brushed and Polished Black with black nickel appliques, red SuperLuminova, Flamengo club logo at 3 dial - Rubber and Alligator - black with red stitching.
318.CI.1129.GR.DMA09 - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Microblasted Black Ceramic, Brushed and Polished Black with Maradona signature and number 10 insignia dial - Rubber - Black (blue stitching).
318.PM.8529.GR.ESP10 - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, 18k Pink Gold (5N) Micro-blasted matte midnight blue with red applique indexes with luminescent yellow, red and yellow minute track dial - Adjustable rubber Alligator (midnight blue alligator outer, black rubber inner), with red and yellow triple stitching..
320.UI.440.RX - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Hublonium, Black somposite resin, Titanium Titanium color with vertical satin-finish rhodium-plated applique indices dial - Rubber - Natural smooth rubber with engraved Hublot logo.
322.CI.1123.GR - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Black Ceramic Black with Rede applied features dial - Black rubber and Gummy alligator leather with red stitching.
322.CI.1130.GR.ABR10 - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Black Ceramic Black with red applied features dial - Leather - Red Crocodile.
322.CI.1190.GR.ABG11 - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Black Ceramic Black with Green applied features dial - Black rubber and Gummy alligator leather with green stitching (comes with additional plain black rubber strap).
322.CM.1770.RX - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Black Ceramic Black dial - Black rubber .
322.LM.100.RX - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Black Ceramic and Palladium Black dial - Rubber - Black.
322.LX.100.RX - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Palladium Black dial - Black rubber .
322.PM.100.RX - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, 18k Rose Gold and Black Ceramic Black dial - Rubber - Black.
322.PX.100.RX - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, 18k Rose Gold, Kevlar Black with 18k Rose Gold applied hour markers and hour and minute hands dial - Rubber - Black.
322.PX.1023.RX.0924 - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, 18k Rose Gold set with 226 Diamonds (Approx 2.03 carats) Black dial - Black rubber .
341.CA.5390.LR.1918 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, Black Ceramic Camel/Tan dial - Leather - Camel/Tan.
341.CC.5490.LR.1916 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, Black Ceramic Mat Brown dial - Gummy Leather - Brown.
341.CG.1110.LR.1922 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, Black Ceramic Black dial - Leather - Rubber Green.
341.CI.1123.GR - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Black Ceramic Black and Red dial - Black rubber and Gummy alligator leather with red stitching.
341.CL.1110.LR.1907 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, Black Ceramic Black dial - Leather - Rubber Blue.
341.CL.5190.LR.1901 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, Black Ceramic Mat Blue dial - Gummy Leather - Blue.
341.CO.1110.LR.1906 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, Black ceramic Black dial - Leather - Rubber Orange.
341.CP.1110.LR.1933 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, Black Ceramic Black dial - Leather - Rubber Purple.
341.CR.1110.LR.1913 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, Black Ceramic Black dial - Leather - Rubber Red.
341.CV.5290.LR.1917 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, Black Ceramic Mat Green dial - Gummy Leather - Dark Green.
341.CX.130.CM - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Stainless Steel, Ceramic, Kevlar, Rubber Black Guilloche dial - Ceramic, Black.
341.CX.130.RX - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Stainless Steel, Ceramic, Kevlar, Rubber Black Guilloche dial - Rubber - Black.
341.CY.1110.LR.1911 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, Black Ceramic Black dial - Leather - Rubber Yellow.
341.PC.3380.RC - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Chocolate Ceramic Gold Chocolate Carbon Fiber, Checkerboard Design dial - Rubber - Brown.
341.PG.2010.LR.1922 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, 18k Rose Gold, Kevlar, White with Rose Gold Markers dial - Leather - Green Crocodile.
341.PL.2010.LR.1907 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, 18k Rose Gold, Kevlar, White with Rose Gold Markers dial - Leather - Blue Crocodile.
341.PO.2010.LR.1906 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, 18k Rose Gold, Kevlar, White with Rose Gold Markers dial - Leather - Orange Crocodile.
341.PP.2010.LR.1933 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, 18k Rose Gold, Kevlar, White with Rose Gold Markers dial - Leather - Pink Crocodile.
341.PR.2010.LR.1913 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, 18k Rose Gold, Kevlar, Rubber White with Rose Gold Markers dial - Rubber - Red silicon rubber with Hublot marking.
341.PT.5010.LR - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, 18k Rose Gold Grey Tantulum dial - Grey gummy alligator leather.
341.PT.5010.LR.1104 - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, 18k Rose Gold Grey Tantulum dial - Grey gummy alligator leather.
341.PV.2010.LR.1905 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, 18k Rose Gold, Kevlar, Rubber White with Rose Gold Markers dial - Purple rubber - alligator.
341.SA.5390.LR.1918 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, Stainless steel and Kevlar Brown dial - Camel rubber and alligator strap.
341.SL.6010.LR.1907 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, Stainless steel and Kevlar Mother-of-pearl dial - Blue Crocodile and Rubber.
341.SO.6010.LR.1906 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, Stainless steel and Kevlar Mother-of-pearl dial - Leather - Orange Crocodile.
341.SR.6010.LR.1913 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, Stainless steel and Kevlar Mother-of-pearl dial - Rubber Alligator - Red.
341.SV.6010.LR.1905 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, Stainless steel and Kevlar Mother-of-pearl dial - Purple rubber - alligator.
342.ST.5010.LR - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Stainless Steel Grey Tantulum dial - Grey gummy alligator leather.
342.ST.5010.LR.1912 - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Stainless Steel Grey Tantulum dial - Grey gummy alligator leather.
342.ST.5010.ST - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Stainless Steel Grey Tantulum dial - Stainless Steel.
346.CX.1800.RX - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Polished black ceramic Polished black ceramic dial - Rubber - black silicon rubber with Hublot embossed.
346.HX.2800.RW - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Polished white ceramic Polished white ceramic dial - Rubber - White silicon rubber with Hublot embossed.
361.PC.3380.RC.1104 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, 18k Rose Gold Brown dial - Brown silicon rubber.
361.PE.2010.RW.1104 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, 18k Rose Gold White dial - White silicon rubber.
361.PG.2010.LR.1922 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, 18K Rose Gold White dial - Green rubber - alligator.
361.PL.2010.LR.1907 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, 18K Rose Gold White dial - Blue rubber - alligator.
361.PO.2010.LR.1906 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, 18K Rose Gold with orange ceramic White dial - Orange rubber - alligator.
361.PR.2010.LR.1913 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, 18K Rose Gold with red ceramic White dial - Red rubber - alligator.
361.PV.2010.LR.1905 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, 18K Rose Gold with purple ceramic White dial - Purple rubber - alligator.
361.PX.1280.RX.1104 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, 18k Rose Gold Black dial - Black silicon rubber.
361.SG.6010.LR.1922 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, Stainless steel Mother of Pearl dial - Green rubber - alligator.
361.SL.6010.LR.1907 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, Stainless steel Mother of Pearl dial - Blue rubber - alligator.
361.SO.6010.LR.1906 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, Stainless steel Mother of Pearl dial - Orange rubber - alligator.
361.SR.6010.LR.1913 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, Stainless steel Mother of Pearl dial - Red rubber - alligator.
361.SV.6010.LR.1905 - Hublot Big Bang Ladies watch, Stainless steel Mother of Pearl dial - Purple rubber - alligator.
365.PM.1780.LR - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, 18k Rose Gold Black Carbon Fiber dial - Black rubber and Gummy alligator leather .
511.CM.1770.CM - Hublot Classic Mens watch, Black ceramic and black composite resin Black Carbon Fiber dial - Black ceramic.
511.CM.1770.RX - Hublot Classic Mens watch, Ceramic Black Carbon Fiber dial - Black rubber.
511.CP.1780.RX - Hublot Classic Mens watch, Black Ceramic Black Carbon Fiber dial - Black rubber.
511.OX.1180.OX - Hublot Classic Mens watch, 18k Rose Gold Mat Black dial - 18k Rose Gold.
511.PX.0210.GR.FIF10 - Hublot Classic Mens watch, 18k Rose Gold (5N) Satin-finished 5N 18 ct gold with satin-finished 5N 18 ct gold appliques, and relief applique of the FIFA World Cup Trophy at 6 o'clock dial - Adjustable black Alligator Gummy strap.
511.PX.1180.LR.1104 - Hublot Classic Mens watch, 18k Rose Gold Mat Black dial - Alligator Gummy Leather - Black.
511.PX.1180.LR.1704 - Hublot Classic Mens watch, 18k Rose Gold set with Diamonds 208 Diamonds (1.75ct) Mat Black dial - Alligator Gummy Leather - Black.
511.PX.1180.RX - Hublot Classic Mens watch, 18k Rose Gold Mat Black dial - Rubber - Black.
511.PX.2610.LR - Hublot Classic Mens watch, 18k Rose Gold Opalin dial - Alligator Gummy Leather - Black.
511.ZP.1180.RX - Hublot Classic Mens watch, Zirconium Mat Black dial - Black rubber.
511.ZX.1170.LR.1104 - Hublot Classic Mens watch, Zirconium Mat Black dial - Alligator Gummy Leather - Black.
511.ZX.1170.LR.1704 - Hublot Classic Mens watch, Zirconium set with 208 Diamonds (1.75ct) Mat Black dial - Alligator Gummy Leather - Black.
511.ZX.1170.NX - Hublot Classic Mens watch, Zirconium Mat Black dial - Zirconium.
511.ZX.1170.RX - Hublot Classic Mens watch, Zirconium Mat Black dial - Black rubber.
511.ZX.2610.LR - Hublot Classic Mens watch, Zirconium Opalin dial - Alligator Gummy Leather - Black.
521.NO.1180.LR - Hublot Classic Mens watch, Titanium Mat Black dial - Alligator Gummy Leather - Black.
521.NX.1170.LR - Hublot Classic Mens watch, Titanium Mat Black dial - Alligator Gummy Leather - Black.
521.NX.1170.NX - Hublot Classic Mens watch, Titanium Mat Black dial - Titanium.
521.OX.1180.LR - Hublot Classic Mens watch, 18k Rose Gold Mat Black dial - Alligator Gummy Leather - Black.
521.OX.1180.OX - Hublot Classic Mens watch, 18k Rose Gold Mat Black dial - 18k Rose Gold.
542.CM.1770 - Hublot Classic Mens watch, Black Ceramic Black Carbon Fiber dial - Black rubber.
542.CM.1770.RX - Hublot Classic Mens watch, Ceramic Black Carbon Fiber dial - Black rubber.
542.CP.1780.RX - Hublot Classic Mens watch, Black Ceramic Black Carbon Fiber dial - Black rubber.
542.PX.1180.LR.1104 - Hublot Classic Mens watch, 18k Rose Gold Mat Black dial - Alligator Gummy Leather - Black.
542.PX.1180.LR.1704 - Hublot Classic Mens watch, 18k Rose Gold set with 228 diamonds (1.55ct) Mat Black dial - Alligator Gummy Leather - Black.
542.PX.1180.RX - Hublot Classic Mens watch, 18k Rose Gold Mat Black dial - Rubber - Black.
542.PX.2610.LR - Hublot Classic Mens watch, 18k Rose Gold Opalin dial - Alligator Gummy Leather - Black.
542.ZP.1180.RX - Hublot Classic Mens watch, Zirconium Mat Black dial - Black rubber.
542.ZX.1170.LR.1104 - Hublot Classic Mens watch, Zirconium Mat Black dial - Alligator Gummy Leather - Black.
542.ZX.1170.LR.1704 - Hublot Classic Mens watch, Zirconium set with 228 diamonds (1.55ct) Mat Black dial - Alligator Gummy Leather - Black.
542.ZX.1170.RX - Hublot Classic Mens watch, Zirconium Mat Black dial - Black rubber.
542.ZX.2610.LR - Hublot Classic Mens watch, Zirconium Opalin dial - Alligator Gummy Leather - Black.
561.PX.1180.RX - Hublot Classic Mens watch, 18k Rose Gold Black dial - Black silicon rubber.
701.CI.0110.CI - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Black Ceramic Skeleton dial - Black Ceramic.
701.CI.0110.RX - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Black Ceramic Skeleton dial - Rubber - Black.
701.OX.0180.RX.1704 - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, 18K Rose Gold set with 248 Diamonds (2.05ct) Skeleton dial - Rubber - Black.
703.CI.1123.VR.DWD11 - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Ceramic - Micro-blasted Black Red White Miami Heat Color Scheme dial - Leather - Rubber with "net" style cross-stitching..
703.OM.1138.NR.FMO10 - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, King Gold Matt black, 5N coloured index, red SuperLuminova, 5N powder F1 logo at 12 o'clock, red and gold transfers dial - Rubber - Black rubber with Hublot and Formula 1 logo inside and black Nomex outside (red stitching).
703.OM.6912.HR.FMC12 - Hublot King Power Mens watch, 18k Rose Gold (18K King Gold) Matt grey and black with 18K red gold plated indexes, Black SuperLuminova™ dial - Adjustable black rubber and hornback alligator strap with red stitching.
703.ZM.1123.NR.FMO10 - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Satin-finished zirconium Multilayered, indexes with black nickel treatment, black SuperLuminova, F1 logo at 12 o'clock dial - Rubber - Black rubber with Hublot and Formula 1 logo inside and black Nomex outside.
708.QM.1129.NR.AES10 - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Carbon Fiber, black composite resin Matt black, black nickel indexes, yellow SuperLuminova, with power reserve indicator using green, blue and red Superluminova spots. dial - Rubber and Nomex - Black with yellow stitching..
709.CI.1190.GR.ABB10 - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Black Ceramic Black with blue highlights dial - Alligator - Blue.
709.OM.1780.RX - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, 18K Rose Gold and Black Ceramic Carbon dial - Rubber - Black.
710.CI.0110.RX.MZA10 - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Ceramic - Micro-blasted, black composite resin Sapphire with anti-reflective treatment, multi-layered, with additional matte black counters, red indexes, white SuperLuminova, metal-plated dial - Adjustable black rubber and Nomex strap with red stitching.
710.CI.1190.NR.CGO11 - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Ceramic - Micro-blasted, black composite resin, Titanium Sapphire with anti-reflective treatment, multi-layered, with additional matte black counters, red indexes dial - Adjustable black rubber and Nomex strap with red stitching.
710.OX.0130.GR.MEX10 - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Satin-finished King Gold Sapphire with green appliques and white SuperLuminova, overlaid counters with red minute track dial - Rubber - Adjustable strap with black rubber underside and green alligator top side, and red stitching.
715.OE.2118.RW - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, 18K Rose Gold and Black Ceramic White dial - Rubber - White.
716.CI.1129.RX.MAN11 - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Microblasted black ceramic Sapphire dial with indexes made from grass from the hallowed turf of Old Trafford dial - Rubber - Black with red stripe .
716.NM.1129.RX.EUR12 - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, Titanium Skeleton sapphire dial dial - Rubber - Black with red stripe .
716.OM.1129.RX.EUR12 - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, 18k Rose Gold Skeleton sapphire dial dial - Rubber - Black with blue stripe .
716.OM.1129.RX.MAN11 - Hublot Big Bang Mens watch, 18k Rose Gold Sapphire dial with indexes made from grass from the hallowed turf of Old Trafford dial - Rubber - Black with red stripe .
902.ND.1140.RX - Hublot Key of Time Mens watch, Micro blasted titanium (Grade 5), with black DLC coating - Rubber - Black.


----------



## Coalguru (Sep 20, 2012)

*Sorry for double posting.*


----------



## Sandokan (Nov 3, 2011)

This is what I call a useful post 

thanks.


----------

